
Can't contribute to open source? here is how you can. - ibudiallo
http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/06/cant-contribute-to-open-source-here-is-how-you-can
======
kbojody
I've used stackoverflow count less time to find answers to my problems and
just this last year I started to read through newly unanswered questions
almost daily as part of my morning routine. I find it interesting and
challenging. A lot of the times I don't know the answer off the top of my head
so I go and do some research and solve it. Stackoverflow has become my daily
programming challenged. Just from answering questions I've learned a lot and
some of my answers have lead to bug fixes.

~~~
ibudiallo
One way my answers have improved is when queries are involved; I may give you
an answer that works but it would be vulnerable to sql injection . I have
learned much from the comments that followed.

